# Point System / Rankings - [email protected]@K!



## pjk (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I want to make these competitions a little more fun, so I will start ranking based on a point system. Each time I post scrambles, you will have approx. 1-2 weeks to enter in your times. After those two weeks, I will tally up all of the points and put them into a post. The post will be stickied in this forum entitled: "Competition Results". Each week I will just edit the thread with updated points. Now, this is how you will earn points.
*2x2 Scrambles:* 2 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 5 points (additional to the 2 points)
2nd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 2 points)
3rd Place Average : 3 Points (additional to the 2 points)

*3x3 Scrambles:* 3 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 6 points (additional to the 3 points)
2nd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 3 points)
3rd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 3 points)

*4x4 Scrambles:* 4 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 7 points (additional to the 4 points)
2nd Place Average : 6 Points (additional to the 4 points)
3rd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 4 points)

*5x5 Scrambles:* 5 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 8 points (additional to the 5 points)
2nd Place Average : 7 Points (additional to the 5 points)
3rd Place Average : 6 Points (additional to the 5 points)

*Blindfold Scrambles:* 8 points just for entering into the competition. To be considered "in the competition", you must attempt two blindfold solves. Each additional solve after that will earn you 6 more points per solve. For blindfold solves, you are only awarded "place points" if you are in 1st place.
1st Place Solve on 2x2 : 7 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 3x3 : 9 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 4x4 : 13 points (additional to the 8 points)
1st Place Solve on 5x5 : 15 points (additional to the 8 points)

--------------------------
When you enter in your results for any competition, please do so in this format:
Name: [insert name]
Average: [post average/times]

If you have any suggestions or comments, please post here. This point system starts for the January 26, 2007 competitions, so start solving!

Have fun,
Pat


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 28, 2007)

I like this new Point System. I think it will cause more people to participate.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 28, 2007)

I think since 3x3 is the main cube for most people, the 3x3 section sshould be ranked the highest in points.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I was doing the points based on the effort. Say you attempt 2 BLD 5x5 solves, you deserve many more points for trying/being successful than someone solving the 3x3 a few times.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 28, 2007)

If you get points for just entering the competition...eh...that's just easy points right there. Besides that I like this.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, you get points for entering for this reason:
Say you are new, yet you want to compete. It is nearly impossible to place first against a sub-15 on the 3x3 cuber, therefore, you should get points for entering into the competition. Therefore, the more you compete, the more points you get, regardless of your times.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2007)

Getting points for entering is a great idea, BUT:
I have never studied/tried blindfolded, but I will enter (DNF) everytime from now on!


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

AvGalen: Why enter the competition if you can't do the puzzle? Every time that people enter for these puzzles is based on honesty, we have no proof of the real times. However, why put DNF if you never started it in the first place, or even attempted to?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe I attempted to, but stopped after 1 or to twists?

My point is that every other puzzle has to be solved to get points, but the puzzle that earns you the most points doesn't have to be.

Also, posting times that you didn't reach is lying, but putting DNF for blindfolded isn't.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2007)

A BLD 4x4 solve may take 10+ minutes to complete. A 5x5 maybe take a little below a half an hour. The point system is based off effort. If you can't even solve a 5x5, but you go on there and put DNF 5 times, that is pretty much pointless to these competitions. If you can't solve a 3x3 cube blindfolded, but you go on there and put DNF 2 times, it is worthless. However, if you can solve the 3x3 blindfolded, but you fail twice, and put DNF, you are fine, you put in the effort to solve so you deserve points. This is based a little over a trust system. Compete and get points, but please don't pad points to increase your ranking.


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 29, 2007)

Great idea on the point system.. I will now be sure to compete every week.

Frank


----------



## MikeD (Jan 30, 2007)

I like this point system. If we can trust everyone to be honest, I think it works good. Who knows, maybe it will make people want to learn blind if they dont know how. . .


----------



## pjk (Jan 30, 2007)

I am glad you like it. It will be nice to see all the points rack up in the long run, and see some tight runs as we go, so it will be interesting. Hopefully we will get more people to compete, regardless to how quick they can solve each puzzle.


----------



## tim (Jan 31, 2007)

That's a great idea .

To the DNF-problem: What about getting some extra points for successfully solving the cube? Or no points for DNF, only a few for taking part?

How do you want to keep track of all those points? That sounds like an enormous amount of work. And it would be nice to see how many points i got at which week, and so on. Much room for statistics . A database in the background keeping track of all those data would be nice.


----------



## MikeD (Jan 31, 2007)

I think he has a point. A dnf, should get a certain amount for attemtpting, but if you complete the solve, no matter what the time is, i think you should get the full amount of "entry" points. A few for attempting though. Hows that sound?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeD_@Jan 31 2007, 05:01 PM
> * I think he has a point. A dnf, should get a certain amount for attemtpting, but if you complete the solve, no matter what the time is, i think you should get the full amount of "entry" points. A few for attempting though. Hows that sound? *


 I like this idea. Looks like I will only get entry points though, which is not bad, xD.


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2007)

About the idea for points for being successful:

That is kind of the idea of awarding points for 1st, 2nd and 3rd entries. If you are successful, you are in the race, otherwise you will get just the entry points, basically. We can experiment with stuff as we go, but I want I see how this system will work out for a little while, unless a really good idea comes about.

As far as a database, we might get to that point, however, for now, I will just keep a post. I will have a list of all the stats below for each week, and then a main list with rankings with their totals. Hopefully we can upgrade to a database sometime. If someone wants to give it a shot, you are free to do so.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

I will probably attempt to make database+webpage for this competition. It will take me a couple of weeks before I will have the time to do it, but during that time ideas for the statistics will submerge.


----------



## pjk (Feb 1, 2007)

Excellent, sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Jan 31 2007, 11:20 PM
> * About the idea for points for being successful:
> 
> That is kind of the idea of awarding points for 1st, 2nd and 3rd entries. If you are successful, you are in the race, otherwise you will get just the entry points, basically. We can experiment with stuff as we go, but I want I see how this system will work out for a little while, unless a really good idea comes about.
> ...


 Alright, I understand. The only thing that sucks is that people are caring so much about points that they are just gonna be entering for the points and DNF all trials. But let's try it out. Still fun for me no matter what : )


----------



## pjk (Feb 2, 2007)

> *
> Alright, I understand. The only thing that sucks is that people are caring so much about points that they are just gonna be entering for the points and DNF all trials. But let's try it out. Still fun for me no matter what : )
> *



Like I said before, all of these competitions are based on trust. If you (all people in general) are going to cheat, you know you are cheating and you know that you are doing it to pad points--it isn't worth it. If we see people DNF'ing or putting down fake times on a regular basis, we will take the appropriate action. In the meantime, don't worry about that, and have fun cubing.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 2, 2007)

When do the 26th comp times have to be submitted by. The competition thread said that it starts monday and end sunday night. That one started friday so it it over tonight or tomorrow or sunday? Whats the day?


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2007)

There isn't a specific date for them. Around 1 week in general. If I start a competition on Friday, I will try to start a new one the following weekend. So basically you need to have your times in by the time I start the next competition.


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2007)

This point system is nice!  but will the results and standings be presented soon?


----------



## pjk (Feb 12, 2007)

Erik,
I didn't have time this weekend to go through and post new contests and update the standings. I will give these current competitions another week. Once we get a database setup, I will be able to post competitions weekly for sure, but as of right now, it takes me about an hour to get them all setup and record the last competition results/rankings.

Pat


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2007)

ok


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2007)

I will be moving to a new place around March 1. After that I will have time to put up a proper database + web-interface. Untill then I will spent all of my free time (5 minutes a day) on practising for the Belgian Open


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent, thanks.

Update to all: I am sorry, but I won't get to updating the rankings until the weekend. That means you have this entire week to get your solves in.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2007)

That is ok, but please provide us with new scrambles immediately or I will have to go to a cube-rehab-clinic


----------



## pjk (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha, okay. I will try to get to it tonight. However, if I provide them now, you will only have like 4 days to solve them, or 4 days + a week. I think we should wait until Friday or so so we keep a steady pace for competitions.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 28, 2007)

1 week per competition would be great, 2 weeks per competition would be ok, > 2 weeks per competition means cube-rehab-clinic for me. And could we start the one-handed competition this week too?


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey,
Yes. I am sorry that I don't post competitions each week. My goal is to get to the point where I can put new competitions up each week. And I will create 1 handed competitions for the 3x3 ( I am thinking 3 scrambles per week). If you (or anyone else reading this) would like to setup competitions each week and update rankings, that would be a big help. Thanks
Pat


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2007)

I would be willing to do this weekly. Could you contact me for this on my private mail (should be in my profile)

I think one-handed also deserves 5 scrambles and the points system should be between 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 because of the amount of time/effort involved. My proposal:

3x3x3 One Handed Scrambles: 4 points just for entering into the competition.
1st Place Average : 6 points (additional to the 4 points)
2nd Place Average : 5 Points (additional to the 4 points)
3rd Place Average : 4 Points (additional to the 4 points)


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

I will send a PM now.


----------

